# Survey panels, and "My Points"



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok, this isn't exactly working at home. But when you're at home already on your computer sites like these are a nice little extra income generator.

Now, for *My Points*:

I've been seeing references to My Points for years. I didn't join until September when I signed up to qualify for some freebie or other. Then I ignored the My Points emails until around the middle of October. That was when I got curious and checked it out.

What you do is click email links, take surveys, shop through them (if there's anything you're interested in shopping for), print grocery coupons through them, and sign up for free offers through them.

Every action earns points, which you save up to redeem for gift cards. Less than 3 months and I already have enough for a $25 Amazon gift card!  I never would have believed it was that easy. I'm kicking myself for not joining years ago. The only purchase I made was a $10 magazine subscription renewal for my mother. Her renewal bill was over $20 so I checked My Points and saved over $10 for her, plus added points to my account.

You can redeem for $10, $25, $50 and $100 gift cards for a lot of different stores, Sears, Walmart, Walgreens, Target, CVS Pharmacy, and a bunch more.

You might want to use a junk mail account for this, because the free offers you sign up for generates a lot of emails.

Oh, and don't get too carried away signing up for all the free offers right away. You can earn double points frequently by waiting for special links, so I learned real fast to do that after wasting some points by not waiting.

I have a link to let me invite 5 people to join. You'll need to pm me with your first and last name, and the email address you want to use, and then I can send the invite.

Periodically they will send me a link to let me invite 5 people, so I will post again when that happens. 

*Surveys*:

Following are some of the survey panels I belong to. 

For a while seemed like the surveys were drying up. I went from earning $50 to $100 per month down to $10 or $20. But it's picking up again and I made well over $50 this month, not including merchandise redeemed for, and the test products I got to keep.

How much you make depends on your demographics. People with kids make a lot more.

Some surveys pay $$$ per survey, some pay points. The ones that pay points let you redeem for merchandise or gift cards, and some let you redeem points for cash. And any product tests you do, you get to keep the product plus get paid for testing it. The coolest thing I ever got to product test was an electric carpet cleaner (plus $40 for using it), but usually it's food, household cleaners, and that type of thing. If you have kids, you get to test toys or children's books now and again. 

Most surveys I have to send you an invite from my account page. A few give me a direct link to use.

2 direct links:

Mindfield Online
http://mindfieldonline.com/referral/c934ea2f

Survey Savvy
https://www.surveysavvy.com/ss/ss_index.php?id=92069&action=join&lid=en-us 

Of if you want to join the following, you'll need to pm me with your name and email address, and specify which ones you want the invites to, or if you want to join them all:

ClickIQ
Elite Opinion
Epoll
FGI Research
Global Opinion Panels
Mail Diary Panel
My Survey
Opinion Outpost
Opinion Square
Viewpoint Forum
Zoom Points


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

I do several of these. I absolutely LOVE that opinion square will give you credits even if you don't qualify for the survey. Some of the survey companies are frustrating because they have extensive screener questions. I like Lightspeed, but sometimes their intro sections are long. You will be able to make more money if your computer has sound. (Mine doesn't.)

I think that people starting out with surveys should just try one or two programs to begin with. Otherwise it is overwhelming to start getting tons of survey emails every day. Also make sure that you know ahead of time if the survey group only lets you pick "rewards" vs depositing money into a paypal account. If you don't like the kinds of rewards they offer you are wasting your time.

I like Pinecone, I probably do a couple surveys a week from them, at $3 each. I also do Lightspeed, Opinion Square, MySurvey, Survey Savvy, and Valued Opinions. I was doing the Nielsen Scanner thing for a while, but that was too much work and I didn't like giving them so much information.

Kayleigh


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

******* said:


> I think that people starting out with surveys should just try one or two programs to begin with.


I started out just doing a few 8 1/2 or so years ago. I've gradually added more. The ones I listed above are probably 1/4 of the ones I belong to.

One good thing, when you prove yourself reliable, you'll start getting invites to some really good exclusive panels, through other panels you belong to. I can't invite people to those really good ones because there is no public signup page. The only way you can join is through other panels, and you'll only get the invites if you have proven your reliablity.

I do need to point out, that most panels don't send a lot of surveys or product tests to newbies. You have to prove your reliability first. The longer you're a member, the more surveys, product tests, and exclusive invites you'll eventually get.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

LOL since my post disappeared! I wanted to add that if anyone would be intrested in Inbox dollars... its basically like mypoints.. I would refer ya too! just need email and name as well!


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

I do MySurvey MyPoints InboxDollars SwagBucks and a few others.


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

So about how much time a week do you devote to these surveys?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

MorrisonCorner said:


> So about how much time a week do you devote to these surveys?


As I indicated, I belong to several times more panels than I posted. Since I'm on dialup, I've developed a routine whereby I have 3 surveys open simultaneously in different browser tabs. I'm answering a page in the one that's loaded while the other 2 finish loading (I go in order- tab1, tab2, tab3, tab1, tab2, tab3...). When I was doing one at a time, it took so long I would end up deleting a lot of surveys and not taking them. The joys of dialup!

Now I let them accumulate all day and do them all at one in the evening. It probably averages an hour to do them all (I don't wait on ClickIQ, though, when I see one of those I jump on it. They expire as soon as they have the requested number of panelists, and they pay well so when I see a ClickIQ I stop everything and do that one or else I'll miss out).

A busy person with a steady income probably wouldn't find the surveys worthwhile. But for someone like me who has to rest a lot (have to pace myself), it's something to do to bring in extra money and goods instead of wasting time accomplishing nothing.

If you have time to kill and need the money, it's worth it.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

i am a member of 3 i belive, and it takes for me about 20 mins. BUt I am dial up, and I also have multiple browsers open as well! once you get used to it.. you will speed up!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

ladycat said:


> Now, for *My Points*:
> 
> I've been seeing references to My Points for years. I didn't join until September when I signed up to qualify for some freebie or other. Then I ignored the My Points emails until around the middle of October. That was when I got curious and checked it out.
> 
> ...


I got my January invite email, I can invite 5 people to join mypoints.

My points are still accumulating!!!! I am very pleased with this site. :banana02:

Let me know if you want to join.


----------



## OurLilHomestead (Jan 19, 2008)

Another really great place to join is Swag Bucks. They have a quick pay out (with points). You trade points for gift certificates & other items. I am a member of My Points & have been for years but Swag Bucks seems to be better and the earning potential is greater.
http://swagbucks.com/?cmd=sb-register&rb=0


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

For those on dial up - do you have a problem with the pages boging down. Only thing I know to call it. I was on a survey for a while. It got to the point that I was getting options for extended surveys for added points but after getting into the extra part, putting in time, it would suddenly not accept my answers. Nothing....... So rather than spending more time contacting the co. I would just back out. Finally just quit opening the emails. The points were so slow adding up anyway. Only $10 worth over several months time.

I would love to do surveys that would work like they should.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

sunflower-n-ks said:


> For those on dial up - do you have a problem with the pages boging down. Only thing I know to call it. I was on a survey for a while. It got to the point that I was getting options for extended surveys for added points but after getting into the extra part, putting in time, it would suddenly not accept my answers. Nothing....... So rather than spending more time contacting the co. I would just back out. Finally just quit opening the emails. The points were so slow adding up anyway. Only $10 worth over several months time.
> 
> I would love to do surveys that would work like they should.


Try a different browser.

I've had that problem with IE but they work in Firefox or Opera just fine.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

******* said:


> I like Pinecone, I probably do a couple surveys a week from them, at $3 each.
> Kayleigh


Statements like this make me wonder what demographics they are looking for? I only get perhaps one a month, and I have kids and reply promptly!

I enjoy mypoints also: DH and I go out to lunch together on it every now and then.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Terri said:


> > Originally Posted by *******
> >
> > I like Pinecone, I probably do a couple surveys a week from them, at $3 each.
> > Kayleigh
> ...


I wonder too.

I've been doing Pinecone for many years. It started out about a survey a week. Then for a little while I got about 2 to 4 a week. Then it went down to practically nothing for a long time. Now it seems to be creeping up towards 1 or so a week.

I guess it just depends on the market trends for various demographics.

It evens out in the end, though. When one panel starts sending out fewer surveys, another one starts sending more.


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

Ladycat

Regarding MyPoints

Do you know you can down load their search bar and every time you use it, you get points. Check it out


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

CountryCabin said:


> Ladycat
> 
> Regarding MyPoints
> 
> Do you know you can down load their search bar and every time you use it, you get points. Check it out


Yes, I do know that. But I'm on dialup, and the more stuff I have running in the background, the more slowed down I get. I keep as little stuff running as possible.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Ladycat, I signed up for Minefield. It said you could sign up if you are in US or Canada....they have been sending me surveys almost every day, but when I click on the link, it tells me I am in an incorrect geographical location.

I'd love to complete a survey, I'd love to even start one!!!

Annie


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

fluidp said:


> Ladycat, I signed up for Minefield. It said you could sign up if you are in US or Canada....they have been sending me surveys almost every day, but when I click on the link, it tells me I am in an incorrect geographical location.
> 
> I'd love to complete a survey, I'd love to even start one!!!
> 
> Annie


Could it be that they are only looking for members from a specific location for the surveys in question? I know that there are surveys for other groups where I might be the right age and gender for the survey, but when I put in my location they aren't looking for anyone in my area.

Kayleigh


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Yes *******, I imagine that is why. I'm hoping I'll eventually get one that I can complete....

Annie


----------



## whisperingeagle (Mar 10, 2008)

Do you mean that these really work??? I have tried many of them for several months and got nothing. But if they work I might go back to them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

whisperingeagle said:


> Do you mean that these really work??? I have tried many of them for several months and got nothing. But if they work I might go back to them.


Which ones have you tried? There are a lot of scam sites out there pretending to be survey companies.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My points, pinecone, and surveyspot have paid off properly for me.

Some of the others.....well.....


----------

